# I hate my wife for this



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate my wife for being careless 
that woman no electrical device will last in her hand more than a year: cameras, laptops, cell phone anything. and what is funny she wont admit the blame for breaking it. 
she uses my tools and never put them back. no matter what I say or what i do she never changes. i started locking things out. what else should I do? should i install 2000 volt wire on each electronic devices.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I think you need to ease up and relax. Not everyone will be as careful as you are. As far as locking things up.. take into consideration what that could do to HER emotionally. It will hurt her feelings... and she may start seeing it as you treating her like a child. If you see her as such.. you really shouldn't.. she is your spouse and although clumsy as hell... she's still an adult. It may irk the hell out of you that your precious laptops get broke but keep in mind.. it is JUST a material item that can be replaced at a later date. Just make sure to emphasize to your partner to TRY to be more careful with these items.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You hate her for that? Wow. I've had people do worse things, I don't hate them.

She is who she is...why the hate? 

So she isn't clean enough or careful enough. What do you LOVE about your wife  ?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

that girl you took the words right out my mouth.

She's not clean and she's clumsy. Does she do anything right?


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

you people dont understand
1- forgeting Pro mac laptop in school bathroom then telling me she might left on top of the car and drove a way
2- breaking second laptop second year
3- breaking 3rd latop third year
4- $500 digital camera two years ago
5- $360 digital camera i just bought 6 months go she took with her on vacation. 
6- screwing a nice sofa with colorex
7- sane week carepet with colorex
8- shower door
9- missing drill
10- missing tools. 
etc etc


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm thinking he's ocd ... after all.. I did and still do have a few issues with my own H but I've come to realize it's because of me... and my disorder and I've also come to live with it and adapt. Beelze when your feeling yourself get worked up... try doing something that helps you calm down.. then deal with the issue when your calm and relaxed and have a clear head..


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Beelzebub said:


> you people dont understand
> 1- forgeting Pro mac laptop in school bathroom then telling me she might left on top of the car and drove a way
> 2- breaking second laptop second year
> 3- breaking 3rd latop third year
> ...


^^^I understand perfectly Beez, like I said.. my spouse is the same way.. he's clumsy, he's broken several of my vacuums, computers, and phones, lost several of my own tools, ect however I've come to realize that even though he isn't as clean or careful as I am.. that these items can be replaced... he can not. Besides... try adding destructive kids in the mix.... your gonna have to learn patience, understanding, ect.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Beelzebub said:


> you people dont understand
> 1- forgeting Pro mac laptop in school bathroom then telling me she might left on top of the car and drove a way
> 
> $2500 plus
> ...


Ok. Actually this would upset me very much. 

If I spend a bunch of money to make sure my wife had very nice electronics I would be very upset if she kept losing this stuff. It shows a carelessness and lack of respect for the gift itself and how hard it is to work to afford those things. Losing something once can happen.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Stop buying her expensive electronics??

With that list I'd be livid too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Then stop buying them for her. 

I bought my own 500 dollar camera. Bought my own laptop.

To HATE your wife when you know she's careless is silly. If you KNOW she's careless, then she can buy her own crap. She may take better care of it if she knows it's her money. Does she work?

If she doesn't work, well...stop buying her things. That is a LOT of money.

My husband breaks the crazziest shet. Things I've had for 10 years!!! They've lasted me 10 years and Hubs breaks them instantly. Blows my mind. I don't hate him for it though.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

finallyyyyy thank you entropy.

people guess what, due to economy and my salary lowered, i cant buy these stuff or fix them any more. so we are without digital camera and computers except my tablet and Pc which i have take power cord with me to work and locked them in the office with finger scan door knob.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

these stuff not just only for her, these are ours. camera for kids. etc etc.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Make them off limits to HER.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Like i said.. it's frusterating.. but don't HATE her for it.... some people... like your wife and my H... are just not very careful when it comes to this stuff... At least your wife didn't break a very nice... and expensive... glass coffee table... lol (Don't get a glass coffee table if there is a possibility of her breaking it either... just saying... )


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't get me started. 

Can't operate the camera on her phone - check
Can't operate her HD camera - check
Can't operate the DVD Bluray - check
Can't operate the DVR - check
Never and I mean NEVER charges any device or replaces a battery - check
Won't put paper in the printer - check
Drove her car with almost no transmission fluid for a week until the trans blew apart claimed to be unaware it was dropping out of gear - check
Claims to not know how to check air pressure or put air in tires resulting in driving on a flat for 10+ miles more than once - check
Corollary to above - apparently can't call me, or AAA or anyone - check
Has started a kitchen fire 5 times in 16 years - check (Fire department now refuses to come, town considering fining me $2500 the next time the Fire department is called)
Corollary to above - picked up fire extinguisher pulled ring and shot foam at the CEILING - check (this is ergonomically impossible)
Never unplug curling iron resulting in melted sink - check
Wears out electric clothes dryer annually - check
Wears out topload washer every 18 months - check

And last but not least got in fist fight with Air France ticket clerk in CDG airport in front of two armed army personnel during a heightened security terrorist alert (carries a French passport but legally resides here so in lieu of arrest was asked to leave the country and not come back for 12 months) only to be followed up with a verbal death threat made to US Customs personnel the next day in Washington National Airport - check. (was placed on US no fly list in 2000 (BEFORE 911 but only for a year). PS this trip also involved a screaming match in public (neighbors got a good show) with all her siblings who have not spoken to her since. 


And they say I'm the crazy one.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd suggest buying cheaper stuff for your wife to use. It is much easier that way. 

With a wife and kids, I have lost count of the number of wrenches, screwdrivers, nail clippers, thumbdrives, etc I have had to replace when they have gone missing.

I also only wear $5.00 sunglasses for a reason. 

Remember that often times the things that irritate us the most about the people and pets we love are the things we end up missing the most when they are gone for good.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Beelzebub said:


> I hate my wife for being careless
> that woman no electrical device will last in her hand more than a year: cameras, laptops, cell phone anything. and what is funny she wont admit the blame for breaking it.
> she uses my tools and never put them back. no matter what I say or what i do she never changes. i started locking things out. what else should I do? should i install 2000 volt wire on each electronic devices.


I can understand perfectly. my wife is similiar she breaks everything and then its like some big emergency that it need replaced asap because she really needs it.

you would think if you really need something that you would take care of it.


anything you don't want her to break lock up! if she has hurt feeling about it just calmly say when your more carefull with things then you can barrow them but you seem to not care that it bothers me that your carelessness and sloppyness is an issue for me I don't expect perfection but I do expect reasonable effort to take care of things!!!!

I think you mean you resent her for this attitude . Hate is a very strong word use it wisley.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

All my tools are in a LOCKED toolchest.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Resentment for this is understandable... and clearly common.. lol but hate?? eh....


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Don't get me started.
> 
> Can't operate the camera on her phone - check
> Can't operate her HD camera - check
> ...


LORD LORD LORD have mercy. i feel better now.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

She lost the bum wipes too


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

And I forgot the time she poured a pound of dirty fishtank gravel in the dispose-all. 

"Why doesn't that work?"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> All my tools are in a LOCKED toolchest.


^^^I doubt i would be able to keep any TOOLS locked up.. but i would LOVE to be able to lock up other things from H and kids... would have saved several antiques and figurines...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

bah.. i meant i doubt i would be able to keep tools locked up away from H since.. he enjoys uses them as well..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaia said:


> ^^^I doubt i would be able to keep any TOOLS locked up.. but i would LOVE to be able to lock up other things from H and kids... would have saved several antiques and figurines...


A steel tool chest from Sears with a combination lock on it. Also all power tools have to be locked away at all times.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have your wives ever had to buy things for themselves?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I mean I don't expect miracles - I grew up around machinery and industrial and farm equipment that we were responsible for using correctly and maintaining, but seriously when something is shaking across the floor and water or smoke's coming out of it or it's goddamn ON FIRE do you think you maybe should turn it off?


----------



## TheFamilyStone (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't buy expensive stuff then. It's like buying a crystal bowl and putting it on the coffee table for my children to play with. It's going to get broken. So I don't buy expensive things like that because i would be setting myself up for disappointment. It's no reason to hate your wife though. They are material items not your children she's losing or breaking. Sit down and take a breather


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> All my tools are in a LOCKED toolchest.


What about THAT tool? :smthumbup:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I agree, start buying cheaper stuff.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if she's being PA over the ocd problem.


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

for a laptop, you could buy her a panasonic toughbook:

Panasonic Rugged Laptops - Official Panasonic Toughbook Rugged Computers - its designed to survive a 30" drop

and for a camera, get an olympus-tough
Olympus announces TG-820 back-lit CMOS rugged camera: Digital Photography Review - waterproof to 33 feet, shockproof to 6.6 feet, and crushproof up to 220 pounds


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I wonder if she's being PA over the ocd problem.


Like... this breaking stuff is because of his obsession with cleanliness and such?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmm...I thought all women were like this. No? Should I hate my wife too?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Drover said:


> Hmmm...I thought all women were like this. No? Should I hate my wife too?


^^^   :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you being serious? :rofl: No, not all women break shet. I take quite good care of my things...so does Hubs. But he doesn't know his own strength soemtimes and breaks things I've had for years.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a hiding place that NOBODY knows the location of for:

1 pr Nail clippers
1 ea Screwdriver, multiple head
1 ea Tape Measure
1 ea Hammer

I also have a separate place I hide a jumbo package of each type of batteries. When the household supply is out yet again and there is a super-critical life ending battery emergency, I go and get the precise number of batteries needed, and refuse to say where I got them from. I am always asked where they are hidden, and I always jokingly reply, "If I tell you, I'll have to kill you."

I refuse to reveal my stash location. It will require torture for anyone to get that information from me. My secret stash of tools and batteries is one of the few things keeping me as close to sane as I currently am, LOL. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Are you being serious? :rofl:


No, I was not being serious. But, yes, my wife breaks electronics. It never occurred to me to hate her for it. I just don't buy her expensive electronics.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol my relationship is like the mirror image of the OP's..... my H is destructive and clumsy as hell with things.. whereas I'm not. I have a place for everything and he just tosses it wherever.. ect ect..


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Beelzebub said:


> you people dont understand
> 1- forgeting Pro mac laptop in school bathroom then telling me she might left on top of the car and drove a way
> 2- breaking second laptop second year
> 3- breaking 3rd latop third year
> ...


Buy a cage. Keep her in it. :scratchhead:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Like... this breaking stuff is because of his obsession with cleanliness and such?


Yes. It's a possibility. I'd also bet there is a lot more to their story.

Oh and she might not even be aware she's doing it. Could be largely subconscious. Like with Runs wife. There is no doubt she's pissed. Not just at him but at everyone. I can totally see why she'd be destructive.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Yes. It's a possibility. I'd also bet there is a lot more to their story.
> 
> Oh and she might not even be aware she's doing it. Could be largely subconscious. Like with Runs wife. There is no doubt she's pissed. Not just at him but at everyone. I can totally see why she'd be destructive.


^^^That is interesting to think about and a possibility I sure as heck never considered before.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Gaia said:


> ^^^That is interesting to think about and a possibility I sure as heck never considered before.


I could totally be wrong. I just threw it out there because it's possible.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

It's definitely worth taking into consideration...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Posse said:


> I have a hiding place that NOBODY knows the location of for:
> 
> 1 pr Nail clippers
> 1 ea Screwdriver, multiple head
> ...


I would SOOOO search for those batteries, just to spite you! LMAO

Actually, the nail clippers and such...sounds like my hubby too.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

You need a safe room.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

A clue he could look for is anger. How does she deal with anger? Does she stuff it, eat it, drink it, or is she dare I say it destructive?

If she's healthy she will express her anger in a productive, calm way. I'm betting she's not healthy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I won't let family members use some of my stuff. Period. I have ceramic sail maker scissors, left handed scissors and ceramic knives, that no one's allowed to touch.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Runs like Dog, you're awful slow. You should run like a dog. How many countries do you have a passport in?


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Between this and the shower thread it's pretty clear that you married your opposite (disposition-wise at least)

You're the tightly wound Type A one, and she's the lax, less conscientious individual

(Nature wanted your respective genes to balance out)


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

IndiaInk said:


> (Nature wanted your respective genes to balance out)


Either that or wanted them to kill each other.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Gaia said:


> I think you need to ease up and relax. Not everyone will be as careful as you are. As far as locking things up.. take into consideration what that could do to HER emotionally. It will hurt her feelings... and she may start seeing it as you treating her like a child. If you see her as such.. you really shouldn't.. she is your spouse and although clumsy as hell... she's still an adult. It may irk the hell out of you that your precious laptops get broke but keep in mind.. it is JUST a material item that can be replaced at a later date. Just make sure to emphasize to your partner to TRY to be more careful with these items.


Agree. Locking them up will create animosity.

You need to be practical here. Simply explain that you understand she is a certain way, but you do not have plentiful resources to fix something every time it breaks.

Wrap the budget for electronics into your respective spending money funds. If you can afford $200 per month each for personal spending, be honest with her. Don't say "it's a waste because you always break it"; say "we simply cannot afford to replace it at this time". She will quickly figure out that if she breaks her camera, she might have to skip the nail salon, a girl's night out, etc. If she has a business need for some of that stuff, use business funds to replace it.

Along with this, have his and hers computers, cell phones, cameras, etc. My take is that it if there is one of something, she will have little resistance to breaking it and requesting a replacement. If you have your own and she breaks hers, it will make her think twice because she will now it is ultimately her fault only.

Be smart and don't buy her anything top of the line. That loses its pananche quickly (new stuff always comes out) anyways. It hurts much less to replace a $100 camera than a $300 camera. And even cheap electronics meet the need for most of us.

I know I'm going to catch crap for this, but I would not recommend letting her use your devices if she breaks her own. There is simply a point where you are too accomodating of her carelessness, and this is that line IMO.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Have your wives ever had to buy things for themselves?


Oooh, you beat me to it.

To me, there is a strong element of moral hazard here. Whether she is intentionally destructive or just really careless, her decision making is impacted by the lack of consequence.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Drover said:


> Either that or wanted them to kill each other.


Indeed...

Well...I'm sure you know the old saying about love and hate being two sides of the same coin..


----------



## Uncertain30 (Jun 27, 2012)

Your wife should be more careful for sure. But it is just stuff. I'm sure you have stuff she hates. Also, have you ever considered she may be covering for the kids because of your temper. I would...just saying


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> She lost the bum wipes too


I seriously :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: when I read that! My kids were a bit confused, asking why I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Our budget is also very limited and thus husband has a rule:

Only one high tec gadget a year. I'm heavy handed and break things. If I got a laptop then the next year it's his turn to get a tec gadget. 

He got an I pod and kept it for almost 2 years. I got one, and had to nerf protect it from my self. 

Our I phone has a survivor case in it. Military grade. Hell I broke our DVD recorder. He just shrugged and said well you know we ain't recording sh!t else. 

I fvcked up the battery on our digital camera by leaving it in the car on the dash. I think we had it for 6 months. 

It still works but over the years the battery stopped holding a charge so we have to leave it plugged in in order for it to work. 

I popped the space bar, the "D", the "S" and the "A", "C", "X" key off the lap top less than a year after he bought it. 

All but the "D" have been put back on. Oh and I messed up the control key, and other keys on that side are non responsive sometimes. 

I break remotes. I lose phone. He has to text the phone so I can use it. Am I the worst person ever????

He will break all the dishes so we get down to the warped plastic wear. And our kids will lose spoons, forks, knives. Don't know, taking them outside?? Throwing them away???

They also broke our 100 dollar DVD player. This was in 2008. They just got our hand me down when we bought another one a few months ago. 

I break stuff all the time. What can you do about it. I also break every key board and mouse. I stomped on his psp when it was new. The screen shattered. 

His other phone is one of those slider phones, I sat on it maybe, and now it sticks when you have to slide it open. 

And that's just what I can remember. I did break my razor phone. When they were new and you had to pay 250 bucks and get it from Cingular. 

I had it less than 6 months.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I won't let family members use some of my stuff. Period. I have ceramic sail maker scissors, left handed scissors and ceramic knives, that no one's allowed to touch.


RLD, I went back ad read your posts... GOOD GOD MAN! You have my condolences! Some of those things you mentioned, my mother-in-law did while we were living with her (Cost of living in Palm Beach County, Florida...and my husband had JUST started his job)

She put a ceramic bowl in the microwave for 20 minutes. The food caught fire, burning the microwave...and this was the middle of the night...woke us up. Found her cell phone taken apart, battery taken out... each part in a different food dish in the fridge. And yet, she thought she was just fine.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

If this is your only issue with your wife, count yourself as being very lucky!

Also, don't have kids! The take and break stuff all the time!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I never let the small things bother me ever. If my husband is too tired to bring his clothes to the laundry, so be it. I'm very happy to have a husband who works so hard for us. If he misplaces something, which happens often, I don't care. We'll find it eventually. He lost his car key once for 2 months. We almost had to get the car towed to the dealer for a new key and that would not be cheap. In the mean time, he took my car. No biggie. Luckily, a miracle happened and I found that key the morning of towing day. We tore the house apart several times looking for it. Those keys are not cheap either.

Getting angry build resentments. Both my husband and I are very laid back though. He is even more patient then I am.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefull363 said:


> Runs like Dog, you're awful slow. You should run like a dog. How many countries do you have a passport in?


Three. One is expiring soon will probably not renew.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Found her cell phone taken apart, battery taken out... each part in a different food dish in the fridge. And yet, she thought she was just fine.


Wow. that does not compute.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the opposite problem. I'm the one everyone expects to know how to use an electronic devices. When my husband and son have problems with computer, cable box, dvd player, cell phones, etc. they holler for me to help them and I do. As for tools, if you don't want your wife using them, get a locking tool box.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

3 laptops in 3 years?

Can I have a loan? I'll pay ya back..honest.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Is she autistic maybe?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you hate her because you feel shes breaks these things purposly? ODD how it all seem to be electronics and it keeps happening. It is only these things you listed correct? Or does she break other things too? Has she been diagnosed with some kind of neurological disorder where she drops things/clumsy/can't hold onto things? Hate is a strong word, and I think its possible this issue goes beyond just breaking things.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Drover said:


> Hmmm...I thought all women were like this. No? Should I hate my wife too?


wha?! 

this girl takes awesome care of her electronics. sh*t is expensive as hell and i can't afford to abuse it.


----------

